# Can an iPad connect to a larger touchscreen...



## jononotbono (Aug 14, 2018)

I've been trying to figure out how to connect my iPad to a 27 inch Touch screen for a while but still nowhere. I was wondering if anyone here could help.
I want to plug my iPad into a 27 inch touch screen and essentially use the larger touch screen as a giant iPad. If I plug a Lightning to HDMI from iPad to Touch screen it displays the iPad but touch doesn't work with the larger touch screen. I'm not sure if I have asked this before on VI-C but I'm under the impression it can be achieved.

Any help would be so appreciated.

Thanks

Jono


----------



## Havoc911 (Aug 17, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to connect my iPad to a 27 inch Touch screen for a while but still nowhere. I was wondering if anyone here could help.
> I want to plug my iPad into a 27 inch touch screen and essentially use the larger touch screen as a giant iPad. If I plug a Lightning to HDMI from iPad to Touch screen it displays the iPad but touch doesn't work with the larger touch screen. I'm not sure if I have asked this before on VI-C but I'm under the impression it can be achieved.
> 
> Any help would be so appreciated.
> ...


Why not ditch the iPad and just use a 27" touch screen? That's what I did.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 17, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> Why not ditch the iPad and just use a 27" touch screen? That's what I did.



I have a 27 Inch Touch screen and beta testing 14BitMidi CPU. I am however using Metagrid because I’m working for a client and trying to figure out how use Metagrid on a large screen. They only develop for IOS so it means using an iPad.

There is a big upgrade on the cards for Metagrid coming hopefully end of Summer and it involves having a bigger “grid” so a larger screen would be good for it. I wish they developed for Android.

Out of interest, what are you using for your 27inch Touch Screen?


----------



## Havoc911 (Aug 17, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I have a 27 Inch Touch screen and beta testing 14BitMidi CPU. I am however using Metagrid because I’m working for a client and trying to figure out how use Metagrid on a large screen. They only develop for IOS so it means using an iPad.
> 
> There is a big upgrade on the cards for Metagrid coming hopefully end of Summer and it involves having a bigger “grid” so a larger screen would be good for it. I wish they developed for Android.
> 
> Out of interest, what are you using for your 27inch Touch Screen?



Oh ok, that makes more sense. I looked into the Raven, but ultimately went with Dtouch from Devil Technologies. I couldn't be happier. I had looked very seriously into the CPU Bundle from 14bitMIDI, but I had to move forward and they were still developing.

Do you know when they are going to launch? I was going to recommend it to someone, but the page is just a 3D animation and no information.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 17, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> Do you know when they are going to launch? I was going to recommend it to someone, but the page is just a 3D animation and no information.



I don’t actually know. The dev, Karol, is a one man operation so it’s a lot of work. I know it’s literally being finalised and tutorial videos and manual are being created. A release date I am unsure of though.


----------



## Havoc911 (Aug 17, 2018)

The thing I love about Dtouch (well one of many), and this may be more relevant in the other thread about the Fadermaster, is the on-screen CC controller. They also kindly added a transparency feature for us so that you can see the upcoming notes through it.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 17, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> The thing I love about Dtouch (well one of many), and this may be more relevant in the other thread about the Fadermaster, is the on-screen CC controller. They also kindly added a transparency feature for us so that you can see the upcoming notes through it.



I might have to look into D Touch. Excuse my ignorance but does the touch screen act as a main screen then?

I love my 43 4k screen for my main to give it up which is why I love the touch screen for PLE, LE, Macros and Key commands. Plus other benefits such as XY pads and faders etc.

The Raven missed a trick so badly. All they had to implement was a button to display a full sized grid and it would be insanely great but after talking to their production team, they said their focus is on mixing. Such a shame.


----------



## zolhof (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey Jono, there's really nothing else on the market other than Padzilla's 43-80" screens, which cost a small fortune, and customGadz. The latter is made for cars, but I've seen the owner offering a custom large scale touchscreen solution, so your best bet is to contact him for a quote.


----------



## Havoc911 (Aug 17, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I might have to look into D Touch. Excuse my ignorance but does the touch screen act as a main screen then?
> 
> I love my 43 4k screen for my main to give it up which is why I love the touch screen for PLE, LE, Macros and Key commands. Plus other benefits such as XY pads and faders etc.
> 
> The Raven missed a trick so badly. All they had to implement was a button to display a full sized grid and it would be insanely great but after talking to their production team, they said their focus is on mixing. Such a shame.



The touch screen can act as a main screen, but Dtouch has implemented workspaces that integrate with the Cubase workspaces. Currently I have 3 monitors and I use 4 work spaces to quickly switch between configurations depending on what I happen to be doing. Dtouch is highly configurable and, unlike the Raven, employs a floating mixer that allows you to quickly make a change and then hide the window (there's also a matrix window that will display 128 tracks at a time).

I've attached a photo of what it would look like if you employed a full page of buttons on the touchscreen, keeping your 4K monitor as your main screen with the edit window and such. I also forgot to mention that the floating MIDI CC controller is expandable to 32 faders, which can be labeled.

There's also an option to use an IR overlay from PQ labs on a standard 1080P screen. This allows you some freedom in choosing your ideal screen size. I find the 27" screen pretty comfortable, but some have used larger (40" and above) so that they can get everything on one screen.

Let me know if you'd like more information. I do not work for Devil Technologies.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 17, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Hey Jono, there's really nothing else on the market other than Padzilla's 43-80" screens, which cost a small fortune, and customGadz. The latter is made for cars, but I've seen the owner offering a custom large scale touchscreen solution, so your best bet is to contact him for a quote.



Thanks! I’ll check it out.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 17, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> The touch screen can act as a main screen, but Dtouch has implemented workspaces that integrate with the Cubase workspaces. Currently I have 3 monitors and I use 4 work spaces to quickly switch between configurations depending on what I happen to be doing. Dtouch is highly configurable and, unlike the Raven, employs a floating mixer that allows you to quickly make a change and then hide the window (there's also a matrix window that will display 128 tracks at a time).
> 
> I've attached a photo of what it would look like if you employed a full page of buttons on the touchscreen, keeping your 4K monitor as your main screen with the edit window and such. I also forgot to mention that the floating MIDI CC controller is expandable to 32 faders, which can be labeled.
> 
> ...



Ah man, this looks great. Can D touch run over LAN or is it on the Master computer? Sorry, I’m renovating my sister’s house and would love to get online and research this. I will later.


----------



## Havoc911 (Aug 17, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Ah man, this looks great. Can D touch run over LAN or is it on the Master computer? Sorry, I’m renovating my sister’s house and would love to get online and research this. I will later.


It's on the master computer. Having said that, the developers have been extremely responsive to user requests and if something is possible, they will try to implement it.


----------

